# conception bits for sale



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

I was having a clear out the other day and came across a few bits relating to TTC that we no longer need. Thought I'd ask here if anyone was interested in buying them before I list them on Ebay (got to claw back some of that IVF money!)

Clearblue digital ovulation tests - pack of 7  *SOLD*
Considering Parenthood by Cheri Pies (book)
Lesbian and Gay Parenting Handbook - April Martin (book)
Prepare to Conceive CD from Natal Hypnotherapy *SOLD*
Pregnancy Relaxation CD from Natal Hypnotherapy

I'm hoping for around a fiver for each book and a tenner each for the CDs. I've got some internet cheapie pregnancy tests too, that I'll chuck in for nothing.

PM me if you're interested.

Cheers,
Minty
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Updated (pleasure doing business with you, ladies!)


----------

